# Direct Deposit Question



## markf92112 (Nov 4, 2017)

Quick question about direct deposit.

Does the direct deposit account have to have the same name as the amazon account?

For example if amazon flex account is John Doe, can the money be deposited into an account that belongs to Mary Blank.


Thanks in advance


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No. But the SSN number for which the account was registered under will get the 1099 at the end of the year.


----------

